# Review of the Tamron 15-30mm 2.8 VC by Matt Granger



## donn (Feb 4, 2015)

Just recently watched this review made by Matt Granger. The Tamron looks promising, although it was compared to a Nikon lens on a Nikon body, anybody who is waiting for this lens to mount it on Canon can get an idea on how the lens performs. Here is the link. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbs4VYlkMjM


----------

